# Perflib_Perfdata.dat virus in my computer



## kirti19

I found a dat file called Perflib_Perfdata in the Temp folder of Windows... I am trying to delete that file but it says the file is in use. Yesterday my internet explorer started opening multiple windows and opened 19 browsers.. is Perfida a virus? How do i remove it? Please help before it crashes my comp...
thanks
Kirti


----------



## Steviee

Hello Kirti19.

Read this 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

And than create a topic here with the requested logs

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/


----------



## tetonbob

Perflib_Perfdata_xxx.dat is not a virus. These files are created by performance monitoring programs, including Windows.

The other symptoms suggest you should follow the instructions in the link posted by Steviee


----------

